# wtb



## bobsbikes (Jan 21, 2012)

im looking for a 10x1.75 air king rubber tire for a old murray wagon 
if any one has one or info were to get one would be nice.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jan 22, 2012)

Where at in Middletown? I lived there for 3 years until I moved to Blanchester in October last year


----------



## bobsbikes (Jan 22, 2012)

i live on jewell street


----------



## ridingtoy (Jan 22, 2012)

I don't have an Air King make, but I do have a 10x1.75 Firestone that would work size-wise. You can have it for $8 plus shipping which is right about what I paid after shipping was taken out.

About your wagon, it appears to be a Mercury made by Murray Ohio. Here's a photo of one in the book _Riding Toys_ that was restored: 



Pretty handsome little wagon all fixed up!

Dave


----------



## bobsbikes (Jan 23, 2012)

*wheel*

i will take the wheel send me payment info
ktwobobs@sbcglobal.net.im allso looking for
a set of caps for the same wagon if i cant
find them i guess i will blast and paint mine
by the way thats a nice little wagon you got
i hope mine comes out that good were did you get the
decals to put back on it


----------



## ridingtoy (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh, this isn't my wagon. It's a photo in the wheel goods collector book entitled "Riding Toys". It was restored by someone living in California, I believe. You can find the Murray hubcaps you need on ebay usually - either used, NOS, or repop. Sets of them are listed fairly regularly. I'll weigh the tire up and give you a mailing quote if you send me your zipcode. You can email me at stroller1986@yahoo.com 

I'm at work right now, but will check for your email this evening. Glad to help!

Dave


----------

